# Raketa Catalogue



## paul1684 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, so apologies if this topic has been discussed before.

Does anyone know of a comprehensive list of Raketa watches, preferably with photos? Any period would be good, but the broader the better. Web resource, book, anything. I'm beginning to collect Raketas, and I'd like to know what's out there.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

paul1684 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum, so apologies if this topic has been discussed before.
> 
> Does anyone know of a comprehensive list of Raketa watches, preferably with photos? Any period would be good, but the broader the better. Web resource, book, anything. I'm beginning to collect Raketas, and I'd like to know what's out there.
> 
> ...


Don't know of a list specifically for Raketa, but you could look at the Russian collectors book -

Russian Wristwatches by Juri Levenberg published by Schiffer

which gives a failry comprehensive listing of various Russian watches - note though it's getting a bit dated now, and AFAIK there are no plans to re-issue or re-print any updated version. Nevertheless, it's still a useful publication. :yes:

Rather than rush out to try buying one, why not ask on the wanted section for one, and here also on the Russian section?  You might get lucky, I got mine from a fellow forum member :lol:


----------



## paul1684 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi - many thanks for the tip, I'll try to track down a copy!

Best,

Paul



mel said:


> paul1684 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I'm new to this forum, so apologies if this topic has been discussed before.
> ...


----------



## McWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi. I have a smallish collection of Russian watches myself, although I am not an authority on them by any means. I do have a Raketa in my collection, a 24-hour movement, 17 jewel mechanical. The one I have is a fairly common model which is readily available, bright yellow dial. I would post up an image but, being the total I.T. Neanderthal that I am, I don't know how to. Perhaps some of the others could help me with that, please!!!

I would also offer to sell you my Raketa, however as I said, these watches seem to be available from quite a few sites, and are fairly inexpensive. The dealer I bought mine from is selling them for around Â£28 at the moment.

To a non-serious collector of watches like myself, they seem like pretty nice little watches.


----------



## paul1684 (Jul 21, 2008)

They are nice watches - not particularly brilliant, but idiosyncratic. I too wonder how to upload images here - I've only found a button that allows you to link to an image at another URL.

I think I have the same watch as you, plus a half dozen other Raketas - some very odd ones included! What others do you have?

Best,

Paul



McWatch said:


> Hi. I have a smallish collection of Russian watches myself, although I am not an authority on them by any means. I do have a Raketa in my collection, a 24-hour movement, 17 jewel mechanical. The one I have is a fairly common model which is readily available, bright yellow dial. I would post up an image but, being the total I.T. Neanderthal that I am, I don't know how to. Perhaps some of the others could help me with that, please!!!
> 
> I would also offer to sell you my Raketa, however as I said, these watches seem to be available from quite a few sites, and are fairly inexpensive. The dealer I bought mine from is selling them for around Â£28 at the moment.
> 
> To a non-serious collector of watches like myself, they seem like pretty nice little watches.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

paul1684 said:


> I too wonder how to upload images here - I've only found a button that allows you to link to an image at another URL.


That's exactly how to do it. instructions @ the link below

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## McWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Paul 1684,

Hello again. No more Raketas to report I'm afraid. Some Vostok Russia mechanicals & automatics, a Vostok Europe, as well as a Poljot and a very nice 25 jewel Slava automatic.

I agree that there is a very good chance that we have the same Raketa. There are white and red versions which are identical in design, and there seems to be an extensive range which are very similar.

For the time being I will be concentrating on extending my collection of 1 Vostok Europe watches. I've recently bought a Red Square model and am extremely impressed. The pennies will be saved up for an Energia and/or a Maxim Gorky (see the thread I started, titled Vostok Europe for images kindly provided by one of the other guys).

What else do you have in your Russian collection?

All the best with the Raketa collecting.

Thanks also to pgtips for the advice re image uploading. Might give that a try if I get a spare week or two!!!


----------



## paul1684 (Jul 21, 2008)

//What else do you have in your Russian collection?//

I've only got a few so far - four Raketas, four Poljots, a couple of Russian-made Sekondas, a handful of commemorative space-themed watches (mostly large-dialled, no maker's name apparent; I suspect these were churned out in large numbers for export?), and a very early Soviet digital (I also collect early digitals, LED and LCD). But I've got about another dozen Raketas on their way to me, thanks to eBay. Mostly inexpensive, but a lot of them are very nice pieces for the money. Once I've got a decent base collection together, I'll start tracking down the missing ones, and then I expect it'll get expensive! I just got a copy of Levenberg, but it's not very helpful - it's only got a fraction of the models illustrated.

Do you (or anyone) know the status of Raketa as a brand today? If there's continuity, I wonder if they have any resources for collectors?

Best,

Paul


----------



## McWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Paul 1684,

I think I'm right in saying that Raketa are no longer trading or have ceased production. I think I read that somewhere on the site of one of the UK importers.


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is a great site if you want to know more about Russian and soviet watches.Watch site


----------



## paul1684 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Excellent! Great site and some useful links - many thanks!

Paul



ChrisG said:


> Here is a great site if you want to know more about Russian and soviet watches.Watch site


----------

